# Legicity



## vacca (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a Question. I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt before with rcparmachemsolutions.com and how legit the site site?


----------



## scottsx (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't know but i have a friend that told me he bought from them and it was delivered


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2017)

vacca said:


> I have a Question. I just wanted to know if anyone has dealt before with rcparmachemsolutions.com and how legit the site site?



No but I can tell you our shop which has been *in business for 2.5 years is 100% legit*. 

HERE -->> https://www.ironmagresearch.com

15% off code = robert15


----------

